# what the ht"F"u does HTFU mean?



## Steady Grind (Mar 7, 2009)

I've seen this in several threads and can't figure it out. Figured this was the appropriate forum for this question. Remember, there truly is such thing as a stupid question.

So, what does "HTFU" mean?


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

harden the fxck up

HTH


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Steady Grind said:


> Remember, there truly is such thing as a stupid question.


This is absolutely not true. I've heard a lot of stupid questions in my life.


----------



## Steady Grind (Mar 7, 2009)

mohair_chair said:


> This is absolutely not true. I've heard a lot of stupid questions in my life.


Maybe you should read my original post again...a little closer.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Ftw!!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Steady Grind said:


> Maybe you should read my original post again...a little closer.


Oh yeah? Maybe you should HTFU!


----------



## Steady Grind (Mar 7, 2009)

mohair_chair said:


> Oh yeah? Maybe you should HTFU!


attitude? sorry if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Steady Grind said:


> attitude? sorry if I hurt your feelings.


He was just playing, FWIW.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Peanya said:


> He was just playing, FWIW.


That's what she said.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

mohair_chair said:


> This is absolutely not true. I've heard a lot of stupid questions in my life.


There are no stupid questions, just stupid people asking questions.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

old_fuji said:


> harden the fxck up
> 
> HTH


Liar. This is NOT what HTFU means. NEVER trust this poster, he always spreads vicious lies.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

While we're asking stupid questions...uh...what does NNC mean?

I..uh...have never really figured out...

I think the C means cycling...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Sojourneyman said:


> While we're asking stupid questions...uh...what does NNC mean?
> 
> I..uh...have never really figured out...
> 
> I think the C means cycling...


Navy Nurses Corps


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Marc said:


> Liar. This is NOT what HTFU means. NEVER trust this poster, he always spreads vicious lies.


Hamtramck Tofu Flingers' Union?
Hot Temporary Fire Ubiquitor?
Hassenblad Torgenshau Farfigneuton Uunterblaas?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> Navy Nurses Corps


Sheesh, if you're calling others liars, well I call YOU out too!
It stands for North, North Carolina. It was supposed to be a state...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Wtf?*



Peanya said:


> Sheesh, if you're calling others liars, well I call YOU out too!
> It stands for North, North Carolina. It was supposed to be a state...


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.


Kerry, You need to come o'er into The Lounge, we have Cookies.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Peanya said:


> Sheesh, if you're calling others liars, well I call YOU out too!
> It stands for North, North Carolina. It was supposed to be a state...


Are you flirting with me?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Alpha, Bravo, Charlie, Delta, Echo, Foxtrot, Golf.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

MikeBiker said:


> Alpha, Bravo, Charlie, Delta, Echo, Foxtrot, Golf.


Those are the names of my eight children.

Yes, I know there are only seven names there, but I used Echo twice. Ha ha ha ha!!! Echo, echo, echo, etc.

Ed Wood Wood Wood.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

old_fuji said:


> *Hamtramck* Tofu Flingers' Union?
> Hot Temporary Fire Ubiquitor?
> Hassenblad Torgenshau Farfigneuton Uunterblaas?


Hey, are you from Hamtramck or the Detroit area? How often does one get to see his obscure home town in a forum! LOL


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

voodooguy said:


> Hey, are you from Hamtramck or the Detroit area? How often does one get to see his obscure home town in a forum! LOL


haha, nope...i am from michigan though, and saw a car from hamtramck at a car show.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Sojourneyman said:


> While we're asking stupid questions...uh...what does NNC mean?
> 
> I..uh...have never really figured out...
> 
> I think the C means cycling...



Since you asked in beginners, and beginners is a place to HELP people...

NNC = non-non-cycling. It makes more sense when you know the lounge used to be called "non-cycling discussion".


----------

